# Need some advice



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 
Congratulations on your adoption of Yuki, hope you'll share pictures of her with us. 

Give Yuki some time to settle in with you, she's only been with you 5 days. It often takes a dog several weeks to settle in, feel comfortable, and safe. Everything is new to her, you, her surroundings, etc. 

Since she spent her previous life in a cage, she hasn't had any training. Treat her as if she were a pup with the housebreaking, take her out regularly throughout the day. Maybe ask her if she needs to go out to go potty or whatever word you want to use. When she goes potty outside, make a big deal out of it, tell her what a good girl she is. Give her treats if you want. 

I have a former breeder girl that spent her first 2 years in a cage, she was not house trained when I got her. It took a couple of days working with her before she started going outside to potty. She had an accident or two but within a week, she was house broken. If she has an accident, *do not scold her*, don't make a big deal out of it, just clean up the area. 

Give her time to settle in and get use to you, you may want to get a trainer to work with her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

May I suggest making things a bit easier for her to come to you by sitting on the floor, turn sideways to her, tossing the treats to her, and gradually shortening the distance you toss over time. (Our body posture 'says' a lot to a dog, facing them, standing up, or leaning forward, and even eye contact, can feel threatening to them, lowering our body, turning sideways and avoiding direct eye contact can help them feel safer with us.) The idea is to reward/reinforce her for having the courage to 'try', to help her learn that choosing to approach you (which is a huge step for her) is highly rewarding and safe for her to do. Once she is comfortable with approaching, continue sitting on the floor, and hold the treat out to the side, in the palm of your outstretched hand, over time bend your elbow so that she needs to come 'into your space' to receive the reward. When she is 'easily' taking the treat from your hand, when it is held close to your body, switch to a 'lickable' treat (peanut butter, yogurt, canned dog food) that you have smeared on the palm of your hand, starting again with your arm outstretched. The goal here is to encourage her to stay just a little bit longer 'in your space', helping her learn that she can trust you - she is safe.
A fearful dog can be 'lured' into approaching us, even taking those yummy treats from our hand, but we shouldn't forget that trust is built, trust is 'earned', one step at a time. Our 'end goal', whether coming for pets or taking treats from our hand, may need to be broken down into smaller steps, to make it easier for them, to give them time to learn to trust, set them up for success, and progress at their own pace.

The corner is a 'safe place' for her, perhaps consider getting her a crate, put in the corner, leave the door off, so that she can choose to use it or not. Right now she needs a 'safe place', in time as she settles in, and starts to learn the world is not so bad, she will feel better about coming out. Keep in mind that her whole world has changed, and it is very scary for her, she needs you to have patience and understanding about that. 

Walks are terrifying for her right now, she knows nothing about what is 'out there', everything is new, and her mind it is a very dangerous place. Keep her world 'small', keep her home for at least a few more weeks, and focus on building her confidence and trust in you. She needs to feel safe with you at home, before she is going to be able to cope with the challenge of learning about the 'real world'. 

Give her time, be kind, be patient with her, try not to expect too much, it will get better, but it takes time, her whole world has been turned upside down. 

This website may be helpful to you: Fearfuldogs.com

Thank you for rescuing her, and giving her a chance at the life she so deserves.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What was said above by Charliethree - AMEN AMEN AMEN!


----------



## mykillerbee (Nov 10, 2015)

this is yuki. thank you for your warm welcome and for all of your advices. i will do excactly what your advices says


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuki is beautiful. Thank you for adopting her. She does look a little nervous, so Charliethree's advice is exactly what you need to do. Be patient and you'll end up with a wonderful friend. (And welcome from me, too.)


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's a beautiful girl. She does look a little unsure in this photo. Just give her time, love and attention. Goldens crave human contact. In time, she will be a much loved and more relaxed companion.

You've gotten good advice from this forum. Again, give her time and hook up with a trainer who will help you help her blossom into the pet you want her to be.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Exactly what Charliethree said. Give her lots of time to get used to this big, frightening world. In a few weeks, or even a couple of months, perhaps take her to an obedience class for the bonding it should bring you both. She needs to trust you first before going to classes, though. Good luck and how wonderful of you to adopt this pretty girl.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She is a beautiful girl. Thank you for rescuing her. You will find a lot of good advice on this forum. And welcome to you both from me too.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yuki is a gorgeous girl, she is lucky to have found you. 
There are a few of us on here, who have travelled amazing journeys with their fearful dog, who know it can be a bit of a struggle at times, know that there will be moments of heart ache and tears of joy. We know that 'success' comes in tiny steps for some, and there may be difficulties that we worked a little harder to help them overcome, but we also know that we would do it again, for them.
We hope you will share your journey with Yuki with us.


----------



## mykillerbee (Nov 10, 2015)

hello guys thanks for all of your advices. this is yuki after a week with her friend money


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks so much more relaxed and happy! You have done a wonderful thing with her and it shows. Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yuki's beautiful, Money is adorable. 
Agree with fostermom, she looks very relaxed and really happy.


----------

